# Mandriva 2008.1 Review : Indepth Review os Spring Edition



## Dark Star (May 21, 2008)

Check this out . can;t post here due to low image restriction

**www.techenclave.com/reviews-and-previews/mandriva-2008-1-review-breath-fresh-111577.html*

Regards


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

I think you are a bit too late, because this distro came out in the end of 2007 itself and many already tried it. So no surprises.

But its an excellent review like your other reviews so far, hence keep up the good job.
Are you shifting to it from Kubuntu ?
I much rather recomend PCLinuxOS or Mepis though.


----------



## Dark Star (May 22, 2008)

What 2007 ! Its released few days before Hardy.. Its the Spring edition *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandriva_Linux#Table_of_versions


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 22, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> What 2007 ! Its released few days before Hardy.. Its the Spring edition *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandriva_Linux#Table_of_versions


Spring ? Sorry. Didn't read that. I have the 2008 edition.


----------



## techtronic (May 22, 2008)

*Review looks cool *


----------



## vaithy (May 22, 2008)

thanks Darkstar!
I got your post thr' distrowatch.com reviews column..my post here is from Mandriva 2008.1 spring free...I am actually a fan of PCLOS...now again return to the original..

Mandriva is throughly amazing distro now notwithstanding low sixth place in Distrowatch rank column..


----------



## praka123 (May 22, 2008)

@Vaithy:you love kde right?then you have to try archlinux+kdemod(kde modular)!wow!super fast and crash free


----------



## shady_inc (May 22, 2008)

Mandriva is far more newbie-friendly than Ubuntu.Mandriva control center takes care of many things like enabling compiz, configuring iptables easily for which one would have to search on the net in Ubuntu.


praka123 said:


> @Vaithy:you love kde right?then you have to try archlinux+kdemod(kde modular)!wow!super fast and crash free


Is arch linux faster than slackware, which is the fastest distro I tried till now.? If yes, I will be downloading it soon.


----------



## praka123 (May 22, 2008)

^faster than gentoo for sure!and many says faster than slackwere too!
here is what is kdemod-exclusive to Archlinux(bit geeky maybe)


> Created by two KDE enthusiasts, KDEmod is a modular and tweaked version of the K Desktop Environment that has been optimized for Arch Linux. It contains additional patches for eyecandy and functionality and a slightly enhanced Qt3 installation, and is available in Archs standard .pkg.tar.gz package format for i686 and x86_64.
> 
> Started in june 2006, the KDEmod packaging project was brought to life because of the KISS nature of Arch Linux, which means that Archs KDE is built from the standard unmodified KDE distribution, thus providing the whole KDE desktop without any modifications or additions.
> 
> ...


*kdemod.ath.cx/


----------



## Dark Star (May 22, 2008)

How was the review praka sir


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2008)

@Shashwath:very nice!but my only gripe for mandriva is rpm distro,their homepage shows exactly like some proprietory software site


----------



## Pat (May 23, 2008)

rpm has improved since the last time I had tried it (just recently I gave Fedora 9 a shot)! Although I still prefer deb over rpm, but it is not as bad as it was! Also Mandriva is now becoming more and more open,community-friendly and transparent (refering to opening of Mandriva Club for everyone)


----------



## Dark Star (May 23, 2008)

^^+1   .rpm is gr8 I mean even better than .deb atleast in Mandriva installation is as simple as deb even faster that that .. finding rpm packages is an easy task .. Also the update seped is awesome


----------



## shady_inc (May 23, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> ^^+1   .rpm is gr8 I mean even better than .deb atleast in Mandriva installation is as simple as deb even faster that that .. finding rpm packages is an easy task .. Also the update seped is awesome


...and it doesn't grumble about dependencies as much as apt.!


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 27, 2008)

guys  please help me in connecting dataone in this OS... its a awsom os but i cant connect... tried everything.. but no use...


----------



## praka123 (May 27, 2008)

^for bridge mode,if it contains rp-pppoe, open a terminal,run "su" give root password,then run "pppoe-setup" follow the dialogues and thats it!.


----------



## CadCrazy (May 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @Vaithy:you love kde right?then you have to try archlinux+kdemod(kde modular)!wow!super fast and crash free



Are yaar tum mujhe archlinux use karne ke liye mat lalchao.
BTW is it crazy friendly 
You know what i mean


----------



## vaithy (Jun 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @Vaithy:you love kde right?then you have to try archlinux+kdemod(kde modular)!wow!super fast and crash free


Sorry praka.. I didn't notice the above post... Any way I am satisfied with Sidux which is actually debian 'sid'..However I have mandriva as my main distro (along with six others).. I 'll try Arch Linux in a week..As I am using preview version of Granular linux.1.0  in one of the partition, I'll sacrifice it for Arch  till they release the full version...


----------



## x3060 (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks mate, nice review


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2008)

I think mandriva is one of the best desktop oriented linux distributions ever made. Everything is so nicely intergrated. Even in live mode its fast and responsive.(KDE that is)

Xfce version is also something unique all must try once.


----------

